# Share your day..April 2013



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

Our share your day thread hasn't been getting much activity lately, but I thought I'd try to revive it by starting
one for April.  I always enjoy hearing about others activities.

I am going to devote my day to outdoor work..this is the third day of gorgeous weather and I'm  taking full advantage of it.....can you say SPRING FEVER!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 8, 2013)

Good morning,
I've been taking advantage of the good weather to catch up on some projects around the house too. I've been pouring concrete around the end of the bridge, hanging wind chimes, planting things in the garden and picking up more gumballs.
 (when are you bringing your basket over?)
Watch out Tuesday night, they say we are getting some strong storms with hail and wind and possibly tornadoes.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> picking up more gumballs.
> (when are you bringing your basket over?)



LOL....I just spent yesterday morning burning a big pile of gumballs.....I'll put some in my basket and trade you for some asparagus, mine still hasn't peeked through yet.  I'm afraid it froze.






> Watch out Tuesday night, they say we are getting some strong storms with hail and wind and possibly tornadoes.



I knew the good weather was not going to last long..just another teaser!:rain:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2013)

The weather never changes when you sit in front of a keyboard for 16 hours a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It IS nice to hear the birds again, though.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2013)

Another day woikin' fo' da man...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Another day woikin' fo' da man...



Why am I suddenly hearing "Banana Boat Song" in my head? 

"Six foot, seven foot, eight foot, BUNCH!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> The weather never changes when you sit in front of a keyboard for 16 hours a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how you do it Phil, I get antsy when I'm on the computer for two hours. Nice the birds are making you and the kitty happy. :love_heart:



SifuPhil said:


> Why am I suddenly hearing "Banana Boat Song" in my head?
> 
> "Six foot, seven foot, eight foot, BUNCH!"



I thought of Proud Mary (rollin' on a river) song.

Today I just went for our usual walk in the park with the dog, and did some necessary shopping.  It's really blustery outside right now, super windy, bit of rain, and snow to come soon.  They predict 6-10 inches.  Glad I'm retired and don't have to drive in that stuff in the early morning darkness anymore.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Seabreeze:*


> I thought of Proud Mary (rollin' on a river) song.



Great minds think alike....layful:


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello again - don't know where time has gone but I haven't been on in so long, I had to think hard about my password and wasn't quite sure about my screen name either.  Time flies even when you're not having fun.

Ah well -- all that no fun is best left in the trunk.  Suffice it to say, we are still upright, walking, ready to mow & bushhog, and all the critters still have paws and hooves firmly planted on the ground.

Haven't had time to do any back-reading so I hope everyone is well and still sassy as ever.  

I finally conceded to let Mr. TWH spray 2-4-D on the yard this past Sunday as April 1st was on Sunday last year and that's what he was doing, on the high ridge, when he had the big fat heart attack.  Since he now seems prone to panic attacks that do a good job of mimicing heart attacks, I kept the 4-wheeler keys away from him for that weekend.  I still have hair but it's a toss-up who has put more gray in it --- MR. TWH or the horses <sigh>

Hop Clover, wild onions and those little purple wild flowers are taking the yard over.  That stuff makes crab grass look good.  I kept asking him if he was sure he put 2-4-D in the tank (as opposed to the All-Kill) because that stuff sure stunk.  He gave me that silent Bobbing-Dog Head that always makes me nervous----------

That's it for me.  Gotta go muck stalls, then fire up the little lawn tractor and mow the back yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2013)

TWHRider, I'm soooo happy to hear from you! :woohoo:We've been missing you here! :love_heart: Glad you, the Mr. and your horses are doing alright.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 9, 2013)

Yippeee, My partner in forum highjacking is back! You've been missed! :threadjack:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, for the last two days I made some headway in weeding and planting flower and asparagus seeds.  My momentum has been halted by a frog strangler downpour this morning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope it doesn't wash my seeds away


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been clearing the side of a little hill alongside the house to replace with a rock garden and wildflowers.  Was worried that removing all the tall grass would be asking for major erosion when the notorious California winter rains came blasting in off the ocean this winter . . .   Let's just say, sometimes, drought has its advantages...

Super sunny and clear this morning.  Hello Kitty is out and about with the neighbor's horses.  Funny how they like each other.  Guess they know she's no threat like her big ol' cousins and she probably feels safe amongst their huge presence . . . kinda like being friends with the biggest guy on the block...


----------



## TICA (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome back TWHRider!   You were missed!!


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Ladies and thankyou for the warm welcome

*Ozarkgal*, thanks for the Frog Strangler warning - I need to hang out with you - you come up with some doozie descriptives:cheers:  I quit drinking years ago, but everyone has to fall off that wagon once in awhile; I'll just double up my BP meds - lol lol

The local weather folks are already telling us we're going to be in the Extreme Weather Alert Zone on Thursday.  My area is set for 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM.  There go the shingles on the SW side again.

I wanted to trade my phone in on somebody's Smartphone so I could watch the local weather person from the closet, but that Sweetie-Pie Verizon (not) won't let me trade my phone until September 21st.  That is, of course, unless I want to pay full price for a phone.  We're starting tornado season and you'd think they'd cut me 5 months worth of slack but nupe.  I'll just continue to hunker down in the same fashion I have been before Smartphones came along - lol lol lol


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

Uhoh...hope this isn't going to be one of those bad days...Tornado Watch until 9:00 PM..no smartphone here either,(no point, can't even get reception on my regular cell)...not even a closet in the center of the house...I need to get me one of them danged hidey holes. 

 I cannot be a true hillbilly without one...the hunting cabin up the road has an old van dug into the ground for a storm shelter...they do amazing things with old rusted out cars here.  You wouldn't catch me getting into that contraption.  I'll take my chances with a tornado, rather than a nest of snakes, thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

I would think that if the _snakes_ don't get you the _tetanus_ would ... 

Hope you make out okay.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 11, 2013)

We don't have a 'hidey hole' here. Our previous house had a basement with a walled off area we used as a storm shelter/root cellar. As a storm cellar we only used it once and didn't stay but a few minutes.

We didn't get much of a storm but did get some welcome rain. I found time to catch a few fish before the rain came. Fried fish for supper tomorrow, Mmmm.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 11, 2013)

We have a cloudy warm day today in Vegas. Off to Benihana's on the strip tonight for my grandson's birthday celebration. It's gonna be fun. Other than that, laundry and more laundry !


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Little bits of fog along the coast and good overhead ground swell.  New moon makin' for fantastic swing in tides.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Spent some time stationed in North Texas way back when and do remember Tornado Alley.  Nature at its most frightening, dangerous and fascinating.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Seabreeze:*
> 
> Great minds think alike....layful:



There was a Navy boat tasked with cruising the delta blasting useless propaganda at Charlie and taking constant fire from shore.  One day, the captain decided to play "Proud Mary" and not a shot was fired.  Now, that's a good day . . . all 'n' all...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2013)

Had a very mellow day today, seeing some very beautiful cats at the cat show.  Here's some pics I took that I uploaded to a new album on Pet Forums...http://www.petforums.com/album.php?albumid=75


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Tornado Watch until 9:00 PM..!



Trouble with a tornado shelter is ya gotta be near it when the time comes.  Think I'd be livin' in mine year round were I to be found in Tornado Alley once again...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

After working in the yard, decided to take an undeserved but much welcome break and fell asleep watching Dances with Wolves on Univision Spanish language television . . .


----------



## Anne (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice sunny day here today...blizzard warnings up in the North; what's with this weather??  It's April for heaven's sake.....   Probable severe storms for us tomorrow.  

Never been through a tornado, but had some that were close.  I remember hearing the sound of a train, but just ended up with some trees twisted up, and one down in the yard.
Love Spring, but not the storms.   Blizzards, I didn't mind; if you don't have to drive, you're warm and cozy inside, and just watch the excitement out the window.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2013)

I do feel bad when telling you what a beautiful day it is and you folks are dealing with storms and BLIZZARDS!  Whew.

So, for me . . .  Yard work done.  Finally got roses transplanted; moved some succulents that were in shade over to my new and improved rock garden; found more rocks and tossed them in the general direction of the rock garden; cleared out more weeds along the shed; gave the horses across the fence their weekly treat of an apple apiece; walked the trash up to the road; watched the birds around the area including a magnificent hawk who finally settled on top of a huge dead tree; talked to Hello Kitty; came in for lunch and have laundry going . . .    Now, to relax and enjoy the rest of Sunday...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2013)

Now, I know it weren't bein' no tornado (although we have had the occasional F1 some winters and a fantastic waterspout came roaring in off Ocean Beach in San Francisco) but just happened to glance out the window and witnessed a dust devil racing across the horse paddock out back.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a singularly wonderful day yesterday. The weather was beautiful and we planned for several days to do a campfire cookout, so I decided to cook for the whole week. I had chicken parts marinating, baby back ribs dry rubbed and sirloin steak marinating. Put together an orzo salad that I would later add campfire grilled, marinated asparagas, zucchini and yellow squash, red onion, portabello mushooms, and red bell pepper to. I then rototilled up a spot for my pepper plants that I plan to buy on Thursday and hung out my sheets to dry on the line. 


 When it was time to get the campfire roaring for the cooking, we imbibed on a few brewskis while the food was cooking. We ate the sirloin and orzo salad, with the Gangstas begging for bites. We stayed out at the campfire until around 10:00 before staggering back to the house, with full tummys and a mellow feeling from the beer...put the fresh air sheets on the bed, took a shower, and slept like a rock all night long.....life was good yesterday.

 Today will involve more seed planting, setting the trap for Mr. Racky, and no cooking.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's hoping ol' Rocky takes the bait and you have him all wrapped up for delivery to parts far beyond.  Talking to animal control when the rac'pack was terrorizing me, I asked if it was a good idea to trap them and take them far away.  The woman told me not only was it illegal (yeah, so?) but if not taken far, far afield they would return.  Guess they have a wide range.  So, take him on a road trip to . . . outter raccoonville and good riddance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2013)

We had something breaking into our garage and tearing up stuff in there.  My husband rigged a rope on the back door, so it would slam tight and trap whatever it was.  Well, in the middle of the night, we awoke to a noise and went to check it out.  Sure enough, Rocky Raccoon was in the garage, and freaked out when we put the light on.

We had just put up some natural wood paneling in there for insulation, and he climbed up that to the top rafters.  We scared the pi$$ out of him, and my hubby can vouch for that, as he was under the sprinkler.   We ended up just opening the door, and letting him back out again into the yard, didn't take him long to disappear. nthego:

We had a family of them hanging out in a nearby tree, outside of our back yard.  many times when I left for work in the morning darkness, I'd see one walking down the sidewalk.  Haven't seen any around since we got the dog we have now, the dog keeps the coyotes in check, so maybe the raccoons found another spot that was more comfy.

We have a storm drain sewer cover in our yard, it's under our privacy fence that we share with a neighbor.  One time during heavy rains and flooding, we saw a baby racoon gripping on the storm drain cover for dear life, his paws were all bloody as the water fiercely rushed underneath him.

Hubby and I alerted the neighbor of what we were up to, and proceeded to remove planks from the fence and lift that heavy cover, think my husband used some kind of a jack to do it.  Anyhoo, the racoon was freed, and floated to a safe open meadow, where he waddled off on his way. We're animal lovers, won't kill unless necessary. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, as much I began to dislike raccoons after they created havoc at my house, I could not stand seeing that poor little guy in trouble.  I would save him, too.  Good job!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Here's hoping ol' Rocky takes the bait and you have him all wrapped up for delivery to parts far beyond. Talking to animal control when the rac'pack was terrorizing me, I asked if it was a good idea to trap them and take them far away. The woman told me not only was it illegal (yeah, so?) but if not taken far, far afield they would return. Guess they have a wide range. So, take him on a road trip to . . . outter raccoonville and good riddance.




That's interesting.  Shortly before I moved from Texas I was taking the Gangstas to the dog park which was located behind the animal shelter.  An animal control officer got out of her vehicle and removed an extremely large raccoon in a live trap.  I asked her what she was going to do with him, and she said turn him loose in the woods there.  She had trapped him across town in a neighborhood and brought him there for relocation.  

We take them several miles up the road to a neighbors place that trains coon hounds, and he like to have them around.  Last summer I knew there was one going in the cat's house, so one night we set a trap and later I went out to see if was successful.  There was one raccoon in the trap and two more up on the shelf.  I backed out and shut the door....thinking that I would deal with them in the morning.

As I was going back out in the morning,  I asked myself what the heck was I going to do with two loose racoons..The problem was solved for me since they had chewed a hole chewed in the wall and were gone...we took the trapped one away and never did see the other two again.  They were all three half grown juveniles, apparently out for a fun and frolicking evening that went awry.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> We had something breaking into our garage and tearing up stuff in there.  My husband rigged a rope on the back door, so it would slam tight and trap whatever it was.  Well, in the middle of the night, we awoke to a noise and went to check it out.  Sure enough, Rocky Raccoon was in the garage, and freaked out when we put the light on.
> 
> We had just put up some natural wood paneling in there for insulation, and he climbed up that to the top rafters. We scared the pi$$ out of him, and my hubby can vouch for that, as he was under the sprinkler.  We ended up just opening the door, and letting him back out again into the yard, didn't take him long to disappear. nthego:
> 
> ...



 Awww..that's sweet. Baby racs are so cute, I would be tempted to have one for a pet, but they are destructive. We caught two babies at once in a live trap, and I didn't have the heart to take them away. I knew mama was probably watching from behind the bushes, and they were likely too young to survive on their own...we turned them loose and they were probably the ones in the chicken coop later that year.

ETA:  LOL...just got the sprinkler line...oh, yuck.  There used to be a barn cat where I stabled my horses, that would climb up on the rafters and do that....I think the barn owner took her for a gangster ride.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Had a very mellow day today, seeing some very beautiful cats at the cat show.  Here's some pics I took that I uploaded to a new album on Pet Forums...http://www.petforums.com/album.php?albumid=75



Loved all your cat pics...that big brown fellow with the white chest looks like a character..what kind of cat is that?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Loved all your cat pics...that big brown fellow with the white chest looks like a character..what kind of cat is that?



Thanks Ozarkgal, glad you like them!   The really big one, which also has a man holding him and stretching him out, is a Maine Coon...it was a beautiful cat, and sooo mellow!  The other two who are brown with white chests are a Manx and a Shorthaired Himalayan.  When you click on the pictures to enlarge them, you'll see each one has the cat breed under the photo, on the left side.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 16, 2013)

Coon update....Went out to check the traps this morning.  No luck, the little bugger managed to get the food out without tripping the cage..drat!!  Last night he was sitting out in the driveway with all the cats lounging around him...worthless critters, they're getting a cut in pay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Obviously, his little skirmish in the cat house the other night didn't faze him.  
We'll try again tonight.  

Off to the nursery to see if I can find a crepe myrtle tree for the hill in the pasture.nthego:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 16, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Loved all your cat pics...that big brown fellow with the white chest looks like a character..what kind of cat is that?




SeaBreeze..I am amazed that the brown and white cat is a short haired Himalayan.  I thought Himalayans were long haired cats, particularly with Siamese points...interesting.  I would think if it was a short haired Himmie it would look just like a Siamese, only with a heavier body and more rounded face, but definitely with Siamese markings?
Regardless, he is a cool looking character!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, let's see, what day is it ... *checks computer clock that is calibrated to atomic time* ... Tuesday, huh? 

That means I spent about 12 hours yesterday creating MySQL databases so I could manipulate them with phpMyAdmin, which in turn would allow me to import CSV data into my new clone stores. I had to tweak some HTML5, the CSS needed to be cleaned up and the JavaScripts had to be re-ordered so as to ensure fast loading and resultant better SEPs. Integrating the database failed a few times, but only because I had decompressed the ZIP and RAR files first, instead of just using the "Import" hook on the compressed files. The PSD files, always a pain (mainly because I don't use PS much) had to be converted to .PNG, but they still aren't loading, so maybe it's just time to dump my cache.

The rest of the time I played "catch the laser" with SnagglePuss. layful:


----------



## TICA (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm so technically challenged, I have no idea what you are talking about - except playing with SnagglePuss.

The sun is out although still a bit chilly but all in all, a nice bright day.  I'm starting to wind down - retirement happens at the end of May and I have vacation to use so it turns out, I only have 2.5 weeks of work left.  So, I'm cleaning out the filing cabinet, packing boxes and deleting "stuff" off the computer.  It's very liberating!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

TICA said:


> I'm so technically challenged, I have no idea what you are talking about - except playing with SnagglePuss.



I have a _small_ idea of what I'm talking about, but I think the end result is the same - I'm puzzled. 



> The sun is out although still a bit chilly but all in all, a nice bright day.  I'm starting to wind down - retirement happens at the end of May and I have vacation to use so it turns out, I only have 2.5 weeks of work left.  So, I'm cleaning out the filing cabinet, packing boxes and deleting "stuff" off the computer.  It's very liberating!!



That must be a nice feeling - make sure you savor it for me!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, let's see, what day is it ... *checks computer clock that is calibrated to atomic time* ... Tuesday, huh?
> 
> That means I spent about 12 hours yesterday creating MySQL databases so I could manipulate them with phpMyAdmin, which in turn would allow me to import CSV data into my new clone stores. I had to tweak some HTML5, the CSS needed to be cleaned up and the JavaScripts had to be re-ordered so as to ensure fast loading and resultant better SEPs. Integrating the database failed a few times, but only because I had decompressed the ZIP and RAR files first, instead of just using the "Import" hook on the compressed files. The PSD files, always a pain (mainly because I don't use PS much) had to be converted to .PNG, but they still aren't loading, so maybe it's just time to dump my cache.
> 
> The rest of the time I played "catch the laser" with SnagglePuss. layful:












 Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 17, 2013)

Drats....foiled again...that pesky raccoon has escaped the cage once more.  Last night he was out in the driveway dancing with the cats and was last seen going into the cat house.  Obviously, I didn't scare him enough the other night.  I'm starting to feel like Wiley Coyote and the Road Runner.  hmmm...Now, where's that Acme catalogue?

I'm going out to make the most of the day despite the gloomy weather, still have tons of seeds to plant, but with the impending storms I can't plant them until later this week maybe.

 I did accomplish my goal of planting a red crepe myrtle tree on the pasture hill yesterday and got some geraniums in.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 17, 2013)

*Ozarkgal,* the lady that sold me Joker once had the whole fam damily of raccoons take up residence in her hay loft --- leaving their urine and feces on about ten bales of what was perfectly good hay for her horses.

Theirs was a Fate I won't mention.  Critters kept getting up in the loft, so she ended up having to put chick wire around the entire open space of the loft, nailing it to the rafters and to the floor, and having to a make some sort of door to get in/out of the loft.  A big PITA to say the least.

On the relocating, yeah they need to be taken miles and miles away, if they're anything like Opossum.

We caught an opossum in the barn a few years back.  Since those little creatures are carriers of EPM (Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis), they are not welcom on my property, much less in the barn.

Anyway, we took the little thing three miles away.  24 hours later I found him dead on the road not more than 1/2 mile from my house.  I know it was him because he had a very distinct mark on his face that isn't common.  Soooo, he was headed back "home" but I live in farm country and somebody saw fit to take him out with truck.  I couldn't do that or shoot him so I tried to be kind and relocate him down where the Cottonmouths and Copperheads hang out.

I feel pretty much the same way about racoons in the barn as they are known rabies carriers and can sometimes also be EPM carriers.  So if it comes to my horses or them --- they lose.  I hate that but until someone sees a horse dieing from rabies or the neurological problems EPM survivors suffer, taking the cute little critters out wouldn't seem quite so awful.

*Phil*, I hate that I can't follow a damnthing you just said --- I think it might be a bunch of fluff but------.

 I punch button on PC --- punch button on monitor--- everything magically wakes up to a cute little "ting" and if I'm lucky hughes.net is happy with its view of the Southern Sky, making internet life good once again - lol lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *Phil*, I hate that I can't follow a damnthing you just said --- I think it might be a bunch of fluff but------.
> 
> I punch button on PC --- punch button on monitor--- everything magically wakes up to a cute little "ting" and if I'm lucky hughes.net is happy with its view of the Southern Sky, making internet life good once again - lol lol








Sadly, not fluff. When I'm not actually WRITING writing I'm usually playing with the mechanical aspect of websites, blogs, plug-ins, add-ons, scripts and such - the stuff that supports, displays and markets that writing.

I've always been a computer nerd so to me it's more like playing than working, but I'm admittedly at a pretty low level. Always learning, though!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

True confession:  Uhmm . . . I spend my evenings toiling away on all the fancy and not-so-fancy new and not-so-new fangled devices that make this magic happen.  If you could see (sorry, high/low tech spies not allowed) the totally confused mess . . . picture the proverbial monkey and the football . . . the prevalent disbelief in technology's healing power would be confirmed ten-fold.  And it's not an adventure . . . it's a job...   Frankly, on a continuing basis, I'm surprised it works at all.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 18, 2013)

TWH..I saw a program once about critters invading people's living space. A family of raccoons were in an attic and had done their business so much the ceiling caved in.......Yuck!!   

 Kind of sad about your raccoon.  I don't want to kill them either, I much prefer to trap and relocate them if possible. They are pretty crafty and not too easy to trap, but usually they will eventually slip up.   I will kill possums and armadillos.  Armadillos, because they can tear up the lawn and pasture in one night, are ankle breakers, and pretty much have no redeeming social value.  

Possums because of the disease they carry, although they will kill snakes and due to their low body temperature are not generally rabies carriers. 

I try to keep all the woodland wildlife at bay to protect the dogs and cats.  They also bring fleas with them, which I haven't had a problem with yet and don't want one.

This crafty critter has managed to trip both cages for the last few nights without getting caught.  Too tired to set them tonight, but tomorrow night he's getting peanut butter and marshmallows...and hopefully a one way ticket outta here.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 18, 2013)

Worked today but have tomorrow off from getting an ERA (Employee Recognition Award) for leading a committee that created a new way of getting books to teens. I taught a class this morning on using MS Word with 9 people (mostly seniors) and it went ok but a couple were really struggling because they had not practiced using the mouse (like I asked them to). Then we had a program at 2 featuring a local author who writes books called "Weird Florida" and had over 100 in that in a room designed for 85 (don't tell the Fire Marshall). I had to help both setting up and putting back the chairs plus the computer and A/V stuff for the speaker.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> SeaBreeze..I am amazed that the brown and white cat is a short haired Himalayan.  I thought Himalayans were long haired cats, particularly with Siamese points...interesting.  I would think if it was a short haired Himmie it would look just like a Siamese, only with a heavier body and more rounded face, but definitely with Siamese markings?
> Regardless, he is a cool looking character!



I always thought that all Himalayans were (only) long-haired cats too.  When I asked the man near the carrier what kind of cat it was, he spoke with a heavy accent when he said the name.  When he saw I didn't understand what he said, he told me short-haired Himalayan.  It made sense to me when I looked at the cat again.  He was too involved with the show to ask further questions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Worked today but have tomorrow off from getting an ERA (Employee Recognition Award) for leading a committee that created a new way of getting books to teens. I taught a class this morning on using MS Word with 9 people (mostly seniors) and it went ok but a couple were really struggling because they had not practiced using the mouse (like I asked them to). Then we had a program at 2 featuring a local author who writes books called "Weird Florida" and had over 100 in that in a room designed for 85 (don't tell the Fire Marshall). I had to help both setting up and putting back the chairs plus the computer and A/V stuff for the speaker.



Congratulations on your award and your positive work!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ...   I will kill possums and armadillos.  Armadillos, because they can tear up the lawn and pasture in one night, are ankle breakers, and pretty much have no redeeming social value ...



Of course it isn't ME that's twisting my ankle in the backyard, but armadillos DO have some value. They keep the bug populations down, and their unique birthing habits (giving birth to 4 identical babies) is of great value to scientists studying birth defects, cloning, etc.



> Possums because of the disease they carry, although they will kill snakes and due to their low body temperature are not generally rabies carriers.



But also due to their low body temps they are more likely to be carriers of typhoid, at least that's what I've read.

Humans carry diseases as well - maybe we should start a "thinning" of the herd ... set out traps baited with Big Macs ... 



> This crafty critter has managed to trip both cages for the last few nights without getting caught.  Too tired to set them tonight, but tomorrow night he's getting peanut butter and marshmallows...and hopefully a one way ticket outta here.



Well, at least you aren't going to engage in wholesale slaughter with HIM ... probably because he has little "jazz hands" ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2013)

Watching Hello Kitty watching a gopher hole . . . (don't want to think about who's watching me...).  The last time she was waiting for the right time to pounce, I just had to stroll up with my shovel and ruin the entire plan.  So, leaving the expert to her devices and hoping there will be a present at my doorstep sometime today . . . !


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 20, 2013)

A sparrowhawk visited my garden early morning... A mass of feathers on the lawn. A poor pigeon was taken unawares...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> A sparrowhawk visited my garden early morning... A mass of feathers on the lawn. A poor pigeon was taken unawares...



Nature is beautiful and heartless.  A hawk's gotta eat, too.  Although I hate seeing another animal killed, it's just the process and I'm reminded of that each time I paddled out into the ocean for some glorious wave riding as the lowest item on the food chain menu...


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 20, 2013)

*Ozarkgal*, and the status of Rocky Rahcoon would be???

We have all kinds of birds but someone of them has driven away the Kildeer, which are ground-nesting birds.

We have Wild Turkeys, one of which is white but I doubt he's a true albino, from what I've read.  My camera isn't good enough to zoom in from 1,000 feet so all I have is a white blurp.  The Wild Turkeys used to make me late for work a few times each Spring.  They will not get off the road until they come to the exact spot thru the fence where they entered the road in the first place.  Thankfully my boss was raised a lot more remote than where I live so, when I called her and said the Turkeys were making me late, she knew full-well what I was talking about - lol

Red Tail Hawks but I lost one two years ago, I saw all the feathers in the pasture that did not make me happy and I don't know what a Hawk's predator is.

Barn Owls that don't live in my barn, an occasional Bat, Blue Birds, Blue Jays, Chicadees, Cardinals, Doves, Mockingbirds, Red Wing Blackbirds; Grackles which are a Blackbird with purple-ish backs and nothing but free-loaders at the feeder; Robins, various types of Sparrows<---one of whom built her mud nest right on top of the barn light so I hope the eggs she's sitting on aren't hardboiled by now.  I haven't seen the Purple Martins yet and I have only seen a few pair of Geese fly over; I used to see 50 - 100 every year but they keep dwindling.


Turkey Buzzards -- they're illegal to kill in this state, just like rattlesnakes<---okeee-dokeee but I hadn't better find one curled up on the garage apron  I have seen Turkey Buzzards have a 50 pound carcass of something picked clean in less than a day.  That might be why it's illegal to kill them - they do a better job of cleaning up than the highway department.  On my road, at least, they don't fly away when a car comes and they're eating something in the road.  They will calmly lift into the nearest trees, wait until the vehicle passes and come right back down to start picking again. 

That was a far cry from "share your day" but, birds was mentioned at one point - lol.  

We had both tractors in mowing mode today and there's still some left.  Plus the pasture by the road needs bushhogged already - Oh Happy Day<---not


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

We have the Wild Turkeys, too. But, so far no "white blurp . . . " Once, was treated to the flock parading around with their youngsters in tow. Watched them grow through the year. Now, there are only a few; a couple of males and a few females. Waiting to see the new crew, again. love red winged blackbirds but they don't live on the coast.Have been treated to HUGE owl swooping across the road late at night.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Now, as for the day . . . walked up the road to the mailbox and discovered some lowlife suckers had pried it open! Luckily, all my important stuff goes to my P.O. Box but, am concerned about the other folks using that central box. Post Office says . . . they'll get around to fixing it . . . ?!?!?

After transplanting some flowers, took a LONG nap . . . one of my favorite hobbies...

WOW! Still hearing mowers outside and it's nearly 2000hr (8pm). Good to have the wild grass gone before fire season. We had a very, very dry winter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been late to work due to Wild Turkey, but I don't think it's the same one YOU folks are talking about ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I've been late to work due to Wild Turkey, but I don't think it's the same one YOU folks are talking about ...



Have you tried the "White Blurp"?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

NUTS!  No old movie on PBS tonight.  Guess you're stuck with me a little longer . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Winds had calmed yesterday so I burned a brush pile and picked up more limbs to add to it.

Then started mowing some weeds and poison ivy on the other side of the creek. Suddenly saw a green tree snake on the ground right in front of the mower. I screeched to a stop but the mower hood was over the snake so I couldn't see if the blades had got him or not. I backed up, got off the mower and looked through the weeds for him. Finally found him climbing a bush next to a big pine tree.

I looked him over ( and he looked me over) and he wasn't hurt. I got back on the mower but it wouldn't start. I took the battery out and put it on the charger. I hope to finish mowing today.


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Today is our 23rd anniversary. Wifey and I married in 1990 at the little Unity church where we met. Wifey continues her recovery from major back surgery three and a half weeks ago, so we'll do our celebrating a bit later. We have friends in Oregon who married one year ago today, and we plan to head up there with the motor home when she can travel. Then we'll have a belated celebration with them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Dale! :bestwish: :glitter-heart:  Sending warm thoughts and hugs to your wife. :girl_hug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Winds had calmed yesterday so I burned a brush pile and picked up more limbs to add to it.
> 
> Then started mowing some weeds and poison ivy on the other side of the creek. Suddenly saw a green tree snake on the ground right in front of the mower. I screeched to a stop but the mower hood was over the snake so I couldn't see if the blades had got him or not. I backed up, got off the mower and looked through the weeds for him. Finally found him climbing a bush next to a big pine tree.
> 
> I looked him over ( and he looked me over) and he wasn't hurt. I got back on the mower but it wouldn't start. I took the battery out and put it on the charger. I hope to finish mowing today.



Are green tree snakes poisonous Larry?  Caring for your property must keep you in shape!   I just have a normal house with front and back yard, and I have outdoor chores that I've been neglecting.  Some rain and possible snow in the forecast again for tomorrow, so maybe it's just the weather. :rain:


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Dale!!!

Green tree snakes are harmless. I think they are one of the prettiest snakes.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

The tree snakes that have invaded Guam are now being fought with poisoned mice dropped from the air!  Great.  Just great!


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Fishwisher!!:applouse:epper:

A few years back I was mowing under a tree up on the ridge when one of those Green Snakes, only about 8 inches, dropped off a tree branch onto the lawn tractor.  

It takes a lot to un-nerve me but I screamed and bailed off the tractor which, back then, still had the safety shut-off hooked up.  It's just a good thing I didn't have the John Deere as, how I surely would have totalled that tractor out would've been hard to explain to my insurance agent.

The reason I panicked was my son's father had told me of the time he was in Nam, going thru the rice paddies with bayonnet in position, and a  Bamboo Viper Snake,  a/k/a "Seven Stepper", dropped down onto the end of his bayonnet.  He couldn't holler, drop his gun and run, nothing.  Just had to keep marching.  The snake was nicknamed a Seven-Stepper because that's about all you got if it bit you.

It wasn't me that saw that snake in Nam but I sure had a 40-some year old flashback to the conversation about it.  It didn't take me long to find out those little Green Snakes are not poisonous - lol lol


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

The Banded Krait.  We called 'em Two-Steppers.  But, no matter how many steps you got, it was not a good thing.  To this day, I still shake out my shoes before putting them on.  The other day, was preparing to do some digging in the yard, grabbed my old boots sitting outside by the door, gave them the ol' shake and out popped a frog.  See?  You can never be too careful . . . damn them 2-step frogs...!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Green tree snakes are harmless. I think they are one of the prettiest snakes.



I'm not a snake lover, but they are very beautiful!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 22, 2013)

*Mission accomplished*



TWHRider said:


> *Ozarkgal*, and the status of Rocky Rahcoon would be???]



 When we let the Gangstas out this morning they went ballistic with their "we see something really, really exciting" barking. 
Looked out and sure enough Rocky Racky was (finally) trapped.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After we called the Gangstas off, I walked out to have a look at him and he had his head hidden under his chest.  He seems to think if he can't see you, you can't see him..LOL  I gave him a handful of cat food and he wasn't too scared to eat it.

He will be relocated later this morning on our way to town.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2013)

Awww ... good luck, Rock! 

Maybe when you let him out at the new location he'll tell all his friends and family about the nice lady who gave him cat food, and you'll wake up tomorrow with 100 raccoons in your yard, all doing the Rocky dance and staring at your door.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

So long, Rock.  Have a nice trip and DON'T come back!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice going Ozarkgal, glad you're relocating him and not using him for raccoon stew.


----------



## Anne (Apr 22, 2013)

I prefer this way to watch the Rocky's:   http://sportsmansparadiseonline.com/Live_Indiana_Feeder_Cam.html

They are there in broad daylight; but with the ready supply of food, I can see why!!     Lots of wood ducks and birds here, too...I'm waiting to see the little ducklings. :love_heart:


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 22, 2013)

Be good to them thar 'coons. They's my drinkin' buddies! Check one of 'em out here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpkeoViwPzc


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> When we let the Gangstas out this morning they went ballistic with their "we see something really, really exciting" barking.
> Looked out and sure enough Rocky Racky was (finally) trapped.
> 
> 
> ...



Whoo Hoo! I hope you don't see his nose pressed to the window in three days - lol lol

I mowed today but it was only for two hours.  I still have to mow in the pet cemetary woods, a section I mowed early last week is ready again, three acres right on the road needs bushogged, and it's supposed to rain Tuesday afternoon. 

With all this rain, hay had better be plentiful and it had better be at least be the same price it was last year, which was far from cheap unless you have horses in California, then it was cheap


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 22, 2013)

Just some closure for Rocky raccoon.  We bid him adieu about 4 miles from home this morning...gosh, he was a cute li'l devil.  When we opened the cage he jumped off the tailgate of the truck, shuffled rather slowly away for about 25 feet, stopped and looked at us as if to say, "Where the h*** am I?", before making a quick retreat into the woods, hopefully never to be seen again.  

We went on into town hoping he wouldn't beat us home.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Awww ... good luck, Rock!
> 
> Maybe when you let him out at the new location he'll tell all his friends and family about the nice lady who gave him cat food, and you'll wake up tomorrow with 100 raccoons in your yard, all doing the Rocky dance and staring at your door.



Thanks Phil...now I'm going to dream about  this tonight...I'll be running around tearing at my hair screaming, "I need cages, more cages!!!" and as I'm stuffing them in the back of the truck, they're coming back faster than I can haul them away......Yup, it's going to be an exhausting night!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 22, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice going Ozarkgal, glad you're relocating him and not using him for raccoon stew.



Ewww..I haven't lived up in these hills long enough yet to eat anything with paws, ain't quite that hillbillyfied yet!   

Hmmm..wonder what kind of wine one would serve with that?layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 23, 2013)

*TWH*...I sure don't envy all that mowing, you need a few more horses to take care of all that grasslayful:

My lawn tractor finally bit the dust a few weeks ago.  We are debating whether to invest anymore money in it or get a new one. In the mean time my neighbor,  who does mowing in his spare time came down and mowed and edged last week.  He has a zero turn mower and was done in half the time it takes me on the rider...not to mention the trimming which is a back breaker for me.  It's almost worth it to just have him continue to do it, except we need a lawn tractor around here for other jobs too. 

 It's always something that needs patched or bubble gummed together around here, including us!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

Have noticed a lot of mowing and weed whackin' goin' on, lately.  Also, saw some goats for hire doing their work.  Good little weed eaters, those sweet animals.  Have known people with goats and have always liked them . . . guess because I'm just an old goat, myself...


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 24, 2013)

"Share my day" Please. The first part will be fine, I intend to get some errands done this am, enjoy a book while I bask in the sun and then...the freaking dentist where I spend $600.00 that I can't afford to spend  "When it rains if freakin POURS". Other than that, a great day. Sunny and mid 80's here, right at perfect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck at the dentist pchinvegas!  Just a cleaning costs me around $160.  Nothing's cheap nowadays.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2013)

My roomie went out this morning to get her 'scrips (despite my suggestions of telling the doctors where to put them), leaving Tigger the Under-Bitten Wonder Pekingese alone with me and Snaggle Puss.



Snaggle isn't a problem, even though he's getting to the age where he's going to have to visit the vet for a snipping - he's beginning to yowl a bit more lately and spray a bit inside his (luckily) covered litterbox.

But Tigger doesn't have any such physical problems - his are more psychological, such as separation anxiety. Whenever roomie goes out he starts with the screaming. Not constant, but certainly frequently enough so that this morning I counted 14 separate scream sessions in the 2 hours that roomie was gone. 

That works out to 1 scream every 8.6 minutes. The average length of the screams was 36 seconds, so that left me 8 minutes in-between to write.

Of course, out of that 8 minutes you need to subtract 1 minute for my heart to re-start each time, and one minute to get back to what I was doing. 

So in that same two-hour span of time, I listened to 8.4 minutes of screaming while accomplishing 1 hour and 23 minutes of work, my heart stopped roughly 14 times and I spent roughly 14 minutes recovering from my heart palpitations.

I also spent 0.6 minutes (36 seconds) roundly cursing Tigger, a little over 2 seconds per scream, thus filling out the entire 2-hour span.




I hate Pekingese.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> My roomie went out this morning to get her 'scrips (despite my suggestions of telling the doctors where to put them), leaving Tigger the Under-Bitten Wonder Pekingese alone with me and Snaggle Puss.
> 
> Snaggle isn't a problem, even though he's getting to the age where he's going to have to visit the vet for a snipping - he's beginning to yowl a bit more lately and spray a bit inside his (luckily) covered litterbox.
> 
> ...



I know it isn't to you but----->>>>:rofl::rofl:  Why I like BIG dogs - they have a lot more self-confidence and restraint when it comes to being a crybaby.

You're so accurate with the time study --- you didn't work for that loser company called "Proudfoot" back in the late 80's when the Fortune 200 company I worked for, paid them big bucks to time study all of us to see who was going to lose their jobs and who would stay?

Please say "no", even if you're lieing - I don't want to drive to Central PA to choke you after all these unforgiving years :3stooges::apple:


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, SeaBreeze, as it turns out, the dental assistant went home sick and I had to be rescheduled. So tomorrow straight from work to the Dentist.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2013)

I love going to the dentist . . . . (???!!!)  Because, not only is he an old family friend, a great guy and an excellent dentist but, MAINLY, because he hires the most beautiful assistants!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Thanks, SeaBreeze, as it turns out, the dental assistant went home sick and I had to be rescheduled. So tomorrow straight from work to the Dentist.



Awww...rescheduling is worse IMO, go with the flow tomorrow, wishing you the best! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> But Tigger doesn't have any such physical problems - his are more psychological, such as separation anxiety. Whenever roomie goes out he starts with the screaming.
> I hate Pekingese.



Aww...Tigger looks so cute, like he just wants a soothing belly rub.  Maybe if you were more like Winnie The Pooh, he'd feel more secure. :love_heart:  Come on man, you don't HATE Pekingese, don't even go there!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 24, 2013)

0





SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 528
> I hate Pekingese.



Actually, I can relate to that.  My ex-husband insisted we get a peke, because he had one as a kid.  We ended up with two of the little ankle biters. The first one we got would take a bite out of me every chance she got.  I never could bond with them, but guess who got custody when when we split.

*TWH*..that's why I like my schnauzers.  They have a big dog brain with little dog suits.  I call them Gangstas, but actually, they are well behaved and reasonably obedient.  My vet always comments on how he wishes all dogs were as good to work on.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 24, 2013)

*Pch..*Sorry about your botched dentist appointment.  I have to really psych myself up for the visit, and would hate to have to do that twice for one visit.  

*SeaBreeze*..You are so right about the cost of dental service.  Even if you have insurance, it doesn't usually pay much.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I love going to the dentist . . . . (???!!!)  Because, not only is he an old family friend, a great guy and an excellent dentist but, MAINLY, because he hires the most beautiful assistants!!



I'm afraid no amount of eye candy could be compensation enough to make me like going to the dentist.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 25, 2013)

<sigh> I lost my post yesterday so I'll just say:

Ozarkgal, yes I am just about sick to death of mowing already:sour:

*PCH,* you have my sympathy. Where else in this life do we have to pay so much money for the privilege of pain, then have it postponed and lose another night's sleep.

 I had a root canal in December and owed $400 after insurance.  Of course the stupid A/R girl lied when she said she was "Positive" the check I was writing for the co-pay was correct.  I was livid when we got a bill for another $120.  Mr. TWH looked at the insurance company's statement and we did owe $120 but I was still going to town and Bless that beatch out for not doing her job.  Being off $120 on somebody's account is nothing to take lightly and I can't stand the "I'm the collection agent" rotten attitude of that girl anyway.

Fearing I would get him banned from the dentist office with my outburse, he quietly wrote a check and delivered it himself - lollol  I say "him" because I'm finding another dentistnthego:


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 25, 2013)

Another day it is, and it's going to be beautiful out there. Taking my grand daughter to work with me today, she'll love that ! Then off to the dentist, finally, They had to cancel my appt yesterday as the Dental Assistant went home sick and the Dentist needed her to assist. Just wanna get this over with !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 25, 2013)

This is going to be a gorgeous day.  I have more seeds that need to go somewhere and am going to try to finish tilling up a spot that I started a couple of days ago. The old back started biting, and I had to quit.  It's going to be pretty cool today, I need to burn some brush if it's dry enough.  Maybe a campfire cookout tonight if it doesn't get too chilly. 

 Oh yeah, first things first....The Gangstas are definitely getting baths today and haircuts tomorrow.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 25, 2013)

*TWH*...





> Ozarkgal, yes I am just about sick to death of mowing already:sour:



I hear you...I can't imagine having to mow the size of your place.  Since my mower is screwed my neighbor who does mowing on the side only charged me $50 bucks to mow and edge.  I am trying to justify paying him instead of buying a new mower right away..problem is I need it for other chores around here.  Sure was nice not to have to deal with it though.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 25, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Another day it is, and it's going to be beautiful out there. Taking my grand daughter to work with me today, she'll love that ! Then off to the dentist, finally, They had to cancel my appt yesterday as the Dental Assistant went home sick and the Dentist needed her to assist. Just wanna get this over with !



 Good luck with the dentist today Pch


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

Stepping outside with my morning coffee, surveying the garden, filled the bird feeders and got to talkin' with my neighbor.  Great guy and, of course, we ate up an hour or so gabbing.  Pulled a couple weeds, watered a couple flowers, cleaned out a couple birdbaths, sat down for a break and noticed that:  HOORAY!!!  Hello Kitty was playing with her freshly killed gopher!  Gave her much praise and she will remain employed for another day...

I love Saturday mornings.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 28, 2013)

Depending exactly where one lives, Middle Tennessee had 2" - 4" inches of rain, Saturday.  The hill sides in the yard had water puddles on them and that never happens.

Raining again this morning.

We're going to Lowes to buy the lumber I need, to re-do the run-in stall.  Hopefully this week.  I am not looking foward to pulling those mats up but it's a shambles because it serves as the pass-thru for the other three stalls.  The horse that has that stall needs to have it fixed and fixed correctly this time.  Serves me right for trying to cut corners four years ago.  At least I can get the front loader right in the stall and spread the crush mostly with the bucket. 

No, Mr. TWH is going to be at work when I do this.  We do NOT work well together.  I sit back and think things thru, while his Hypertensive Type A self just jumps right in.  Most of the time he's right but when he isn't, it can be a major %^&*@# when it comes to efficiency.  I've built entire stalls by myself, surely I can still handle putting a few kickboards up??? Surely--------------------------

The gal that replaced me, at my PT job, got called to jury duty the week my ex-boss is getting married and leaving town for a honeymoon.  I said if push-comes-to-shove and she can't find anyone, I 'll come in and work.  Mercy I hope it doesn't come to that.  Mentally I'm for it but physically, I'm already wore out just thinking about it - lol lol  Getting these horses ready for turnout, then having to hurry and clean stalls, and get to work on time, no longer sounds like "just another day" --------------


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 28, 2013)

Good Morning from Las Vegas, it's another beautiful sunny day. We gonna be 90ish today, sounds great to me. I'll be off to work about lunch time but I'm gonna enjoy what I can of the morning here on the porch. 
Have a great day everyone !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

> TWHRider said:
> 
> 
> > Depending exactly where one lives, Middle Tennessee had 2" - 4" inches of rain, Saturday. The hill sides in the yard had water puddles on them and that never happens.
> ...


I tried filling in for my vet's groomer on an as needed basis right after we moved here.  It's an hour drive each way, and the two times I went when called they only had 2-3 dogs for me.  I told them I loved grooming for them, but I couldn't drive an hour each way to do 3 dogs.  Plus, they would call me at the last minute in the morning and ask me to come.  It would be 2 hours before I could get there, not even being dressed and having my equipment ready.  I was too rushed and behind schedule when I got finally got there.  I love the staff and clinic, wish it could have worked out, I would have enjoyed the extra $$, plus they paid really well.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Speaking of couples working/not working well together reminds me of the LAST time I fell in love.  She was, of course, beautiful and smart.  I found that if she told me to do something . . . it didn't bother me.  She was right and I respected that.  Now, I have a big problem with authority.  I detest being told what to do but I had no problem with her and we made a great team.  Well, that was until I got traded for the new recruit . . .   Asi es la vida.

Now for the subject at hand; sharing the day.  Hello Kitty is sitting and looking out the window rather than heading out for more gopher hunting.  Can only assume she's planning her day.  Fog is in which is necessary for the Central Coast to be what it is and that's beautiful.  After another cup of coffee and wandering around here on the site, gonna step outside and pull some more weeds, plant some more seeds and . . . (there's gotta be something that rhymes with weeds and seeds) . . . oh, well, I'll be doing that, too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2013)

I wasted 2-1/2 hours of my life today trying to do something that really should take only a minute or so.

NO, I'm not talking about sex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was trying to *code a link to Amazon* into my blog and got nowhere fast. Luckily I also had my student today, so I took out my frustration on him.

Doc says his wrists will heal eventually but that left leg is a goner. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Oh yeah, first things first....The Gangstas are definitely getting baths today and haircuts tomorrow.



That's always how I groomed mine, bath (in our tub) one day, and then no going out to the park to get muddy until the clippering is over with.  They are high maintenance, but not going to spend the money, or put them through going to a groomer...only tried them twice, and was not a happy camper.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> We're going to Lowes to buy the lumber I need, to re-do the run-in stall.  Hopefully this week.  I am not looking foward to pulling those mats up but it's a shambles because it serves as the pass-thru for the other three stalls.  The horse that has that stall needs to have it fixed and fixed correctly this time.  Serves me right for trying to cut corners four years ago.  At least I can get the front loader right in the stall and spread the crush mostly with the bucket.
> 
> No, Mr. TWH is going to be at work when I do this.  We do NOT work well together.  I sit back and think things thru, while his Hypertensive Type A self just jumps right in.  Most of the time he's right but when he isn't, it can be a major %^&*@# when it comes to efficiency.  I've built entire stalls by myself, surely I can still handle putting a few kickboards up??? Surely--------------------------
> 
> The gal that replaced me, at my PT job, got called to jury duty the week my ex-boss is getting married and leaving town for a honeymoon.  I said if push-comes-to-shove and she can't find anyone, I 'll come in and work.  Mercy I hope it doesn't come to that.  Mentally I'm for it but physically, I'm already wore out just thinking about it - lol lol  Getting these horses ready for turnout, then having to hurry and clean stalls, and get to work on time, no longer sounds like "just another day" --------------



Great that you can do the work by yourself, kudos! Hope all goes smooth for you.  Sounds like you have a lot on your plate, hopefully push won't come to shove.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Hello Kitty is sitting and looking out the window rather than heading out for more gopher hunting.  Can only assume she's planning her day.  Fog is in which is necessary for the Central Coast to be what it is and that's beautiful.  After another cup of coffee and wandering around here on the site, gonna step outside and pull some more weeds, plant some more seeds and . . . (there's gotta be something that rhymes with weeds and seeds) . . . oh, well, I'll be doing that, too.



 Hello Kitty is smart, nothing like a well-planned day. :love_heart: ....see where the day leads?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's always how I groomed mine, bath (in our tub) one day, and then no going out to the park to get muddy until the clippering is over with. They are high maintenance, but not going to spend the money, or put them through going to a groomer...only tried them twice, and was not a happy camper.



Yes, I usually split the chore into two days, but I er..got behind schedule due to the rain yesterday.  I bathed them this morning and was going to do them tomorrow, but the weather turned out lovely late this afternoon, so I decided to go for it.

 Being a professional groomer for too many years, I know the challenge it is to find not just a good groomer, but an excellent one that stays in one place and does not mistreat your babies. Sad to say because it was my profession, but the bad ones far out number the good ones. Knowing numerous groomers over the years, I would have a hard time taking my dogs anywhere to be groomed. 

The groomer at my vet clinic is excellent, and I only say that because I have first hand knowledge and have worked with her several times. If push came to shove I would trust her with the Gangstas. Alas, she charges royally (and deserves it), but I can't afford the luxury.  When I was working my crew got baths every week and clipped every 4 weeks.  I sure miss the facility to groom them in.  Now they get baths on a hit and miss basis and clipped 3-4 times a year, except for face, feet and tails.

It's wonderful that you took the initative to do your own grooming.  I know your boy appreciates it and so does your budget.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

It was a nice sunny and warm day today, spent a few hours outside in my back yard pulling up weeds.  After eating some good Chinese take-out for dinner, I took the dog for a nice walk in the park.  Mellow Sunday.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I wasted 2-1/2 hours of my life today trying to do something that really should take only a minute or so.
> 
> NO, I'm not talking about sex.
> 
> ...



OMG...You lost me at "easy concept so far, right."  Sex is easier!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> It was a nice sunny and warm day today, spent a few hours outside in my back yard pulling up weeds.  After eating some good Chinese take-out for dinner, I took the dog for a nice walk in the park.  Mellow Sunday.



 OOOhhhh, Chinese food! I'm so envious.  After grooming the Gangstas the campfire cookout was a wash.  Marie Callendars pot pies for us.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Kitty eventually joined me outside but had no interest in gophers.  Instead, I found myself saving lizards from her well-timed pouncing.  Trimmed some oak branches that were shading a fir I want to decorate come Christmas.  Not a fan of climbing up big ladders but all went well.  Trimmed ivy hanging over stone retaining wall, admired my rock garden with new cacti and succulents and rocks...

Watched a great video of dolphins surfing that my son sent me.  Would love to share with you all but it took forever to load and don't want to put you through that.  Leave it to say it was fantastically beautiful and exciting.  If we really reincarnate, This Guy wants to come back as a surfing dolphin.  Yeah Now!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Being a professional groomer for too many years, I know the challenge it is to find not just a good groomer, but an excellent one that stays in one place and does not mistreat your babies. Sad to say because it was my profession, but the bad ones far out number the good ones. Knowing numerous groomers over the years, I would have a hard time taking my dogs anywhere to be groomed.
> 
> The groomer at my vet clinic is excellent, and I only say that because I have first hand knowledge and have worked with her several times. If push came to shove I would trust her with the Gangstas. Alas, she charges royally (and deserves it), but I can't afford the luxury.  When I was working my crew got baths every week and clipped every 4 weeks.  I sure miss the facility to groom them in.  Now they get baths on a hit and miss basis and clipped 3-4 times a year, except for face, feet and tails.
> 
> It's wonderful that you took the initative to do your own grooming.  I know your boy appreciates it and so does your budget.



Hans is my fourth Standard Schnauzer, so we've done their grooming for years.  The first one I had, I started to show, so I was actually stripping his coat so it would stay wiry.  That didn't last long, a few shows, a few ribbons as a puppy in confirmation and obedience, and that was it for me.  Didn't like the show scene, or putting the dog through all that nonsense...also didn't have the money to travel around with him from show to show.  Since he was pure bred for show, I had to agree to attempt to show him and not neuter him.  Well, when I gave that up, I also had him fixed...and all was well after that. 

I took my girl in once, and since she was a bit shy, I stayed with her at the groomers.  When they put those long forcep type tweezers in her ears, and pulled out her wire hair roughly in clumps...and she screamed for each one, I was a bit upset.  Inside her ears were red for a couple of days.

My boy was brought in, and they shaved his behind area so close, and it was so raw, that he ran away from himself for a couple of weeks.   No amount of aloe, ointments, salves, etc. would make him feel better...I vowed no more.   It's true, my budget appreciates it too, there's no way I could afford to do it anyway.  I rarely go to the hairdressers myself, lol.  Hubby helps me too, so that makes it easier.

PS:  I just brought him in here to see your ganstas, and he got a kick out of them.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze, hand stripping is something I refused to do as most pet owners don't understand the time and concept of it and most show owners or their handlers do it, not the neighborhood groomer.  Also, it's very hard on the hands and not pleasant for the dog.

I showed horses for several years, but only attended one dog show (as a spectator) when it happened to be going on in the same complex.  Couldn't wait to get out of there, with the din of the barking.  

Also, what I thought was interesting is that except for the Arabian National finals night, no Arabian show I ever participated in charged an admission to spectators.  When I ventured over to the dog show there was a $5.00 fee for entrance.  

That struck me as rather unbalanced.  To show a dog you transport it in a crate that probably sells for under $100 and there may be professional handler fees associated as well.  But to get a horse to a show you transport it in a trailer that costs upwards of $5000 to $50,000, plus the truck to pull it. 

Aside from that is the blingy show clothes required and a saddle, bridle, blankets, sheets and miscellaneous items that can easily add up to five figures, depending on the discipline(s) you are showing in. Then there are the show fees of hundreds if not thousands of dollars depending on the level of the show.  If you are not capable of training the horse to show level yourself, add in thousands of dollars more for professional trainer fees.  

In comparing this, I was pretty steamed to hand over $5.00 to see a bunch of dogs like I saw everyday at work.

In looking back now, I'm pretty steamed about being dumb enough to hand over thousands of dollars showing horses.  But, I have the memories.

ETA:  Those are two of the most common grooming complaints.  Schnauzer and poodle ears getting infected after  plucking and
hineys clipped too close.  

Thanks SeaBreeze, they are peeled like onions so I can see any varmits that want to hitch a ride.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^^I would hit the "LIKE" icon in a skinny minute, if this forum had one.

My Lab/Sharpei was double-coated.  After we moved to TN where Humidity is this state's middle name, I started shaving him with the horse clippers  I would have to clip him at least twice during the warm season.  He got to where all I had to do was show him the clippers and say "Lukie, do you want clipped?"  Luke would come right to me and stand without a collar to get clipped.  In later years, his hips couldn't hold him up, he would flop to the floor and I would clip one side, then wait for him to flip over so I could clip the other side.

From a distance my clip job looked pretty good but I'm the person that wasn't allowed to have clippers when I lived in PA.  Some one of my riding buds generally showed up with the full body clippers and would shove me aside before I had a chance to ruin anybody's looks:sentimental:

When Duke wasn't shedding last year due to his hind gut ulcers, I gave him a tuxedo clip, at least that's what it was supposed to be----------------------------------------


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^^I would hit the "LIKE" icon in a skinny minute, if this forum had one.
> 
> My Lab/Sharpei was double-coated.  After we moved to TN where Humidity is this state's middle name, I started shaving him with the horse clippers  I would have to clip him at least twice during the warm season.  He got to where all I had to do was show him the clippers and say "Lukie, do you want clipped?"  Luke would come right to me and stand without a collar to get clipped.  In later years, his hips couldn't hold him up, he would flop to the floor and I would clip one side, then wait for him to flip over so I could clip the other side.
> 
> ...



I just hit the reputation star, no comment needed.  Great that Lukie was so cooperative for the clipping, my guy runs the other way when I get out the grooming table.  Poor Duke, hind gut ulcers don't sound good.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just hit the reputation star, no comment needed.  Great that Lukie was so cooperative for the clipping, my guy runs the other way when I get out the grooming table.  Poor Duke, hind gut ulcers don't sound good.



Luke was really good about stuff like that.  His flaws in his younger days were digging under the fence and making a beeline for the barn to stalk the cats; which he would've killed if he could have - lol Just his looks put the fear of death into most people and he has this gutteral growl that could even raise the hair on my neck when he was being serious about someone at the door - lol lol  I need to upload a pic of him.  He had the double coat and webbed feet of a Lab, the black tongue and some of the wrinkles of a Sharpei, and I don't know whose tail but it would break your leg if it connected when he was excited - lol lol

Duke.  Yes, hind gut ulcers are a lot more serious than gastric stomach ulcers and those shouldn't be taken lightly either.  He colicked nine times in 8 months before I got him stabilized, last year; I almost lost him on the first two colics.  His meds are very expensive and he's on them for the rest of his life but it's my choice to make sacrifices to keep him healthy until I just can't keep him healthy AND happy.  He's 25-1/2, been my Heart Horse for 22-1/2 years, is still the Big Boss in the pasture and I need to lose weight anyway - lollol  He will tell me when he "just can't do this anymore" -- then I will call someone to come and prepare his place----------------


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I need to upload a pic of him.  He had the double coat and webbed feet of a Lab, the black tongue and some of the wrinkles of a Sharpei, and I don't know whose tail but it would break your leg if it connected when he was excited - lol lol



Hmmm, I used to have a ChowChow that had a black tongue, but I didn't think Sharpeis did...maybe he was part Chow  Anyhoo, would love to see a pic!


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hmmm, I used to have a ChowChow that had a black tongue, but I didn't think Sharpeis did...maybe he was part Chow  Anyhoo, would love to see a pic!



Since I can be convinced of anything, if enough time passes, I had to look this up - lol  Luke's tongue was pink/black which they call a "dilute tongue"

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/sharpei.htm

I'm still trying to find his pic.  I don't need brain games when I have all these picture folders on my PC that are only stored by date <sigh>


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

Discovered some worthless piece of crap slimeball sniffed my credit card and ripped off $200 worth of junk hundreds of miles away.  Gotta thank Big Bro (???) for watching out for me.  Credit Union is issuing new card and erasing the item.  Still, makes me so damend angry . . . and more paranoid.  You know, our youngsters will soon know nothing of cash?  The use debit and credit cards for everything.  I gave up and started using the card . . . for this...


----------



## TICA (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, so sorry about cc That Guy.  Hope it all gets straightened out for you.   I've spent the last week and today, shredding files, deleting documents from my computer and sending reports so that everything is as much up to date as possible.  Two more working days!!!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

TICA said:


> Two more working days!!!!!



Two days and a wake-up???  You're so short, you can sit on the edge of a dime and swing your legs!!  Congrats.


----------

